# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  INTERPRETACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS DE SUELOS Y AGUA DE RIEGO

## manolo40pe

CURSO PRESENCIAL EN LIMA  RECOMIENDA TÉCNICAMENTE AL AGRICULTOR, MARCA LA DIFERENCIA CON LA COMPETENCIA  INICIO: 09 DE NOVIEMBRE 
INFORMES:  ingeagronomo69@gmail.com 
Whatssapp: 978612435  Temas similares: INTERPRETACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS DE SUELO Y AGUA DE RIEGO CURSO PRESENCIAL INTERPRETACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS DE SUELOS Y AGUA CURSO ONLINE ANÁLISIS DE AGUA DE RIEGO Y FOLIAR- INTERPRETACIÓN ANALISIS DE SUELOS E INTERPRETACION ANALISIS DE SUELOS; AGUA DE RIEGO Y TEJIDO VEGETAL

----------

